# Young person moving to Italy HEELPPP



## missynkhili (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all

I may be moving to Milano in summer. I have a job interview for a nursery that want english mother tongue teachers. 

I was just wondering if people could give me general information about italy as in cost of living rent and bills on average and food. if its easy to learn the language as i dont speak italian.

i will be moving there with my husband who is not from a country in europe he can speak english arabic and french but not italian was wondering if he could still get a job in like a hotel with tourists or something?? 

i have a blood problem which means i need regular blood tests so how much does this normally cost and will it be easy for me to find an english speaking doctor?? 

also just any other information you could give me really or point me to the thread with it on that would be fantastic

thanks


----------



## rfs799 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll try to help the best I can: Milano is probably close to London in terms of prices although food may be a bit cheaper. Look for discount markets etc.--they are all over once you get in and get acquainted. Make friends with immigrant workers like Filipinas--they know how to survive on a budget and they speak good English and may even invite you and your husband to dinner parties. Average blood analyses can cost 50-100 euros and you don't get that for free unless you are on low income, but then again that would violate the terms of you exercising your EU rights. Depending on your husbands profession, he might very well have a chance to work in a hotel once he learns Italian. Until then, it will be difficult but the reality is people of Arab descent often find work easier but at a lower wage and usually in the black 'lavoro nero'. He will find a community of people from his home-country and they will help him and probably you as well.


----------

